# squirrel hunting



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

i am going squirrel hunting this weekend and just wondering if you would have some tips four me i would like it if you could help me this


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Find an area where there is food the squirrels prefer. Pecans, walnuts, and acorns are doing well in my area, but I know they prefer pecans and walnuts over acorns, so I hunt over those.

On your way to the area, don't walk fast. Take a few steps and stop to listen. Pick a spot overlooking several areas and shooting lanes, take a seat with your back against a tree, and just listen. It will take anywhere from 5 to 30 minutes for everything to calm down and return to normal. Then you should start seeing them. Try not to shoot the first one you see eating, as the sounds they make attract more of them. Also, don't get up after the first squirrel you shoot, sometimes they come right back or don't even move after a shot, so you might be able to get two or three at a time.

Hope this helps. Go get 'em.

:sniper:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I second that advice, but its hard to pass on shooting the first squirrel.


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Great advice! Also, if there is more than one in the tree start shootin' from the bottom up. That way, one fallin' out won't startle the ones it passes.

-Marc


----------



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks ever butty four that advice


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

How'd it go?

-Marc


----------



## lilbuck (Dec 19, 2008)

when you are going out squirrel hunting i would sit about ten feet away from a tree with a bunch of nuts and wene they come :sniper: Also you can hunt from a tree stand that you sit in with hunting deer


----------



## FINALK (Dec 25, 2008)

If your hunting in your backyard if its alowed put some seeds out that will attract them


----------



## snipeshow101 (Jan 2, 2009)

If you want to smoke squrriels every time either bait an acttive area where nests are visible and where nut shells and trees that bear nuts are present. I recently went to a little forest near a corn field with my shotgun and got 3 black and 1 grey squirrel by simply walking around and looking up the trees for nests because when a squirrel makes its nest it makes one near a food source that will be there for the season and when they come out to feed they dont veer off too far from their nests making it simple to get them even if you can track one it will go up a tree and you can snipe it like that. I simple scanned the tree tops for nest walked about 50 yards from the nest and spotted a squrriel and slowly tracked it until i got in range for a shot. If your hunting with a shotgun shoot 2 3/4 with 7 1/2 shot and with a pellet gun just use pointed pellets.


----------

